# least fattening alcoholic drink



## iMan323 (Nov 25, 2005)

what should i drink to gain the least fat over this weekend?  i don't like shots or light beer.  anything else is fair game.  

suggestions are welcome


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 25, 2005)

Chocolate Martini -


----------



## justbecause (Nov 25, 2005)

Bacardi and diet cola, it gets the job done! Vodka and diet peach snapple is good too


----------



## iMan323 (Nov 25, 2005)

hmm...vodka and diet red bull?


----------



## KentDog (Nov 25, 2005)

I don't believe they have diet Red Bull, but if you're going to get Red Bull, get the sugar free version.


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 25, 2005)

Search


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 25, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=53739&highlight=alcoholic+drink
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=42713&highlight=alcoholic+drink
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=39038&highlight=alcoholic+drink
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=25105&highlight=alcoholic+drink
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=5010&highlight=alcoholic+drink
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=7374&highlight=alcoholic+drink


----------



## Willsnarf (Nov 26, 2005)

*glug glug glug*

water!!!


----------



## garethhe (Nov 26, 2005)

red wine is not a bad call in terms of alcohol per calorie


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 26, 2005)

Captain and Diet Coke w/ lime!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 26, 2005)

Grain alcohol would probably be the "least fattening."  There are 7 calories in each gram of alcohol, so you can't get around that fact.  It comes down to the other ingredients.  Drink it straight like a man.


----------



## Steele20 (Nov 26, 2005)

why the heck would you drink unless you are not serious about weight lifting


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2005)

..it's called having a well rounded life.
It's not bad for you to have a drink or two every now and again.
Everything in moderation.


----------



## iMan323 (Nov 27, 2005)

well, i like to go out and have fun as often as possible

i'm not a 'bodybuilder' just someone who's  health conscious and i cross train quite a bit, i don't really care about the size of my biceps


that said, anybody know any good drinks that use club soda?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

here's a start:
http://www.bartender.com/cocktails.htm


----------



## chuckufarley (Nov 28, 2005)

Willsnarf said:
			
		

> water!!!


I agree 100% all alcohol is high calorie and immediately stores in your fat cells. If you wanna drink, then drink but you won't find a low cal healthy choice.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

someone did mention red wine. as far as health concerns, it's not too bad. 
alcohol = high sugar...


----------



## Myztek (Nov 28, 2005)

Is it really necessary? ;p


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

is what necesarry?


----------



## Thermal2 (Nov 28, 2005)

tanquere & tonic.  if you absoluty have to drink. I havent drank in 4 weeks since starting my cycle.  Now I cant really see the advantage of drinking.. I can have probably more fun without drinking.  Makes everyone else look like a douche when they are drunk...


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 28, 2005)

Who said you have to get drunk when you drink?  Biggest misconception of drinking.  "He/she must be an alcoholic or a drunk.  He/she drinks, so it must be true."  What happened to having a drink in moderation or at a social event?  I mean the person who started the thread is obviously going to drink, and just wanted some ideas of alcoholic drinks that would have the least negative effect on the waistline.  For the people who choose not to drink as part of their lifestyle, good on ya.  But don't knock someone else, because they choose to drink socially, it's their choice, not yours.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

hey doug- u got any 'near beer' in the AO?


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 28, 2005)

Yep, great stuff......NOT!  It's such a tease.  It's like going to a strip club that has dancers who strip down to just bras and panties...what's the point?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

My last TDY...A LONG time ago..as soon as they got in a shipment of O'Douls...I think it was...there was a run on it...it tastes like wet ass...I don't think beer is that good that u couldnt wait two months for the real thing....


----------

